# Crysis 2 Patch 1.9 mit DirectX 11: Download-Links jetzt verfügbar



## SimonFistrich (27. Juni 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Crysis 2 Patch 1.9 mit DirectX 11: Download-Links jetzt verfügbar* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Crysis 2 Patch 1.9 mit DirectX 11: Download-Links jetzt verfügbar


----------



## MikeBrinkmann (27. Juni 2011)

Den Patch mag eh keiner mehr haben, des Game haben alle x-mal durchgespielt.
Da reißt DX11 auch nichts mehr raus


----------



## Lightbringer667 (27. Juni 2011)

MikeBrinkmann schrieb:


> Den Patch mag eh keiner mehr haben, des Game haben alle x-mal durchgespielt.
> Da reißt DX11 auch nichts mehr raus


 
richtig. mal abgesehen davon, dass er sowieso nicht so viel bringt.


----------



## FlorianStangl (27. Juni 2011)

Das bezweifle ich  Die Zugriffszahlen sprechen eine gänzlich andere Sprache.


----------



## Monstermic (27. Juni 2011)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> richtig. mal abgesehen davon, dass er sowieso nicht so viel bringt.



guck dir mal das neue dx 11 video(auf der Geforce seite) an. Bringt extrem viel, der patch. und da werden die high res texturen nichtmal mit aufgeführt.


----------



## Tha-Sonic (27. Juni 2011)

jetzt aber erstmal schauen wie dir perfomance jetzt ist,ich lads mal.


----------



## Brotkruemel (27. Juni 2011)

Hier der Trailer:

YouTube - Crysis 2 PC Ultra-Upgrade Trailer

Bin gespannt ob mein System das noch stemmen kann.


----------



## Shadowlord666 (27. Juni 2011)

Na endlich! Hatte das Spiel vielleicht bis etwa zur Hälfte durch und dann auf das DX11 Update gewartet. 
Das hat jetzt so lange gedauert, am besten, ich fang das Spiel noch mal von vorne an.
Hoffentlich macht mein PC das noch mit, sonst hätte ich mir das Warten sparen können.


----------



## ING (27. Juni 2011)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Das bezweifle ich  Die Zugriffszahlen sprechen eine gänzlich andere Sprache.


hast du konkrete zahlen? das die website den geist aufgibt ist doch normal, war schon immer so. vermutlich brauch es da nur 2-3 fanboys die vor lauter ungeduld auf f5 hämmern um die seite lahmzulegen


----------



## Mentor501 (27. Juni 2011)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> richtig. mal abgesehen davon, dass er sowieso nicht so viel bringt.


 
Die Seiten sind hoffnungslos überlastet und das veröffentlichte Video zeigt extrem starke Veränderungen, saugst du dir deine Wahrheiten immer aus den Fingern?


----------



## Mentor501 (27. Juni 2011)

ING schrieb:


> hast du konkrete zahlen? das die website den geist aufgibt ist doch normal, war schon immer so. vermutlich brauch es da nur 2-3 fanboys die vor lauter ungeduld auf f5 hämmern um die seite lahmzulegen



Unqualifizierter Post, zumal selbst bei NVidia die Downloadgeschwindigkeit bereits extrem stark eingebrochen ist, ich lade gerade noch den Textur Patch, und das nur mit 1/5 der ursprünglichen Performanceausbeute.


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Juni 2011)

Ich saug mir gerade das Texturpack und das DX11-Update. Ich weiß, es wird meine Mühle zerschießen.  Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## philson (27. Juni 2011)

hier noch zwei Download Möglichkeiten ( uploded.to und Rapidshare):

Crysis_2_HiResTexture_Pack
http://ul.to/l7770ch0/Crysis_2_HiResTexture_Pack.exe
https://rapidshare.com/files/2961596467/Crysis_2_HiResTexture_Pack.exe

Crysis_2_DX11_Pack
http://ul.to/f2srw3am/Crysis_2_DX11_Pack.exe
https://rapidshare.com/files/908933379/Crysis_2_DX11_Pack.exe


----------



## liquidtimur (27. Juni 2011)

Hier mal ein VIDEO mit maximalen einstellungen und DX11.. von ner granaten explosion
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDeQm6GsKPo


----------



## RFB18 (27. Juni 2011)

Vorhin geladen mit 2MB
Keine 10min. gedauert.

Alles auf Ultra und An, nur noch 30FPS, auf den ersten Blick sieht man nicht so viel, also kann man wieder gut runterdrehen.


----------



## ING (27. Juni 2011)

Mentor501 schrieb:


> Unqualifizierter Post, zumal selbst bei NVidia die Downloadgeschwindigkeit bereits extrem stark eingebrochen ist, ich lade gerade noch den Textur Patch, und das nur mit 1/5 der ursprünglichen Performanceausbeute.


unqualifizierter bash 

aber schön das du dich von so einem "unqualifizierten post" direkt angesprochen fühlst 
 hab nie behauptet das er qualifiziert ist, wofür überhaupt?

aber gut, hast ein neues stilmittel eingefügt, ich sage im vorhinein etwas ist unqualifiziert also ist es das auch, werde ich in zukunft auch nutzen wenn ich mir dir diskutiere, das macht es ja soooooo viel einfacher


----------



## Mentor501 (27. Juni 2011)

RFB18 schrieb:


> Vorhin geladen mit 2MB
> Keine 10min. gedauert.
> 
> Alles auf Ultra und An, nur noch 30FPS, auf den ersten Blick sieht man nicht so viel, also kann man wieder gut runterdrehen.



Mach VSync aus.


----------



## Mentor501 (27. Juni 2011)

ING schrieb:


> unqualifizierter bash
> 
> aber schön das du dich von so einem "unqualifizierten post" direkt angesprochen fühlst
> hab nie behauptet das er qualifiziert ist, wofür überhaupt?
> ...



Ach du scheiße , DU bist das?!
Na ja, hätte ich mir irgendwie denken können , aber bitte, wenn du meinst das du dir den letzten Satzt deines Vorletzten Posts nicht lieber gespart hättest ist das dein Ding.


----------



## FlorianStangl (27. Juni 2011)

Freunde, beendet euren Streit oder macht per PN weiter - ihr streitet euch am Thema vorbei. Danke.


----------



## philson (27. Juni 2011)

hier noch zwei Download Möglichkeiten ( uploded.to und Rapidshare):

Crysis_2_HiResTexture_Pack
http://ul.to/l7770ch0/Crysis_2_HiResTexture_Pack.exe
https://rapidshare.com/files/2961596467/Crysis_2_HiResTexture_Pack.exe

Crysis_2_DX11_Pack
http://ul.to/f2srw3am/Crysis_2_DX11_Pack.exe
https://rapidshare.com/files/908933379/Crysis_2_DX11_Pack.exe


----------



## CODMWFan (27. Juni 2011)

wenn man sich jetzt diesen dx11 rauf macht ist der gleich eingeschaltet oder kan man das seperat machen ???? danke für antwort^^


----------



## CyberBone (27. Juni 2011)

CODMWFan schrieb:


> wenn man sich jetzt diesen dx11 rauf macht ist der gleich eingeschaltet oder kan man das seperat machen ???? danke für antwort^^


 
kann man separat machen


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (27. Juni 2011)

CODMWFan schrieb:


> wenn man sich jetzt diesen dx11 rauf macht ist der gleich eingeschaltet oder kan man das seperat machen ???? danke für antwort^^


 Wenn du das Spiel das erste mal startest, fragt er dich ob du DX 11 aktivern möchtest, ansonsten gibt es im erweiterten Grafikmenü eine option DX 11 ja-nein


----------



## CODMWFan (27. Juni 2011)

aaahh cool danke für deine schnelle hilfe ^^


----------



## Predator91 (27. Juni 2011)

Ich kann einen recht großen unterschied sehen. Ich habe die Kampagne wieder angefangen und da gibt es noch nicht allzuviel zu sehen, aber selbst da merkt man was. Allein schon die reflektierenden oberflächen bei den Fahrzeugen, oder die Fahrspuren. Ich habe außerdem auch die Videos angeschaut und im weiteren Spielverlauf wenn es mehr Action gibt wird man es viel besser erkennen können. Ich weiss jetzt nicht wie viel FPS ich habe, aber mit meiner GTX 570 Phantom habe ich überhaupt keine Ruckler. Ich bin auf jeden Fall froh über diesen Patch, aber nächstes mal bitte gleich beim Release Crytek.


----------



## CODMWFan (27. Juni 2011)

sry meinte für eure schnelle hilfe ^^ und sry für doppel post wollte mich abba unbedinkt korigieren ^^


----------



## liquidtimur (27. Juni 2011)

Hier ein kurzes video in Zeitlupe wenn man auf nen zaun bzw ne wand schiesst..das sieht schon sehr realitätsnah aus besser als battlefield 3 aufjedenfall
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBxMBUfH1aE


----------



## Predator91 (27. Juni 2011)

Sieht gut aus, aber ich denke nicht das es besser als Battlefield 3 ist.


----------



## Mentor501 (27. Juni 2011)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Freunde, beendet euren Streit oder macht per PN weiter - ihr streitet euch am Thema vorbei. Danke.



Och Menno, dabei wollte ich doch gerade über dynamische Farbbereiche reden.  

Wie auch immer, das Spiel hat wirklich stark davon profitiert, ich hoffe der Editor lässt jetzt nichtmehr alzu lange auf sich warten!


----------



## liquidtimur (27. Juni 2011)

HIGH RES TEXTURES
da steht 64 bit??? steht das da das es auch geht oder das es für 32 gar nicht geht?


----------



## FlorianStangl (27. Juni 2011)

64 Bit sind Voraussetzung fürs HD-Textur-Pack, wird am Speicher liegen, der reicht bei 32 Bit nicht.


----------



## Krampfkeks (27. Juni 2011)

Weiß einer wie das ganze mit Steam aussieht? Kommt das update und das HD Pack schlichtweg verspätet über den Autopatcher, oder brauch ich spezielle Mirrors dafür?


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (27. Juni 2011)

liquidtimur schrieb:


> HIGH RES TEXTURES
> da steht 64 bit??? steht das da das es auch geht oder das es für 32 gar nicht geht?



wird empfohlen, denn RAM frisst das kaum, eher gehts um VRAM da sind meine 1,5 GB voll



Krampfkeks schrieb:


> Weiß einer wie das ganze mit Steam aussieht?  Kommt das update und das HD Pack schlichtweg verspätet über den  Autopatcher, oder brauch ich spezielle Mirrors dafür?


 
Ich vermute: Patch 1.9 über autoupdate und dann die ganze normalen DX 11 und HD Setups nutzen.


----------



## p2z67 (27. Juni 2011)

habs auch über steam...bei mir lädt steam gerade das update. is aber nur 366 mb groß ...denke das sind knapp 2gb? weiß da irgednjemand genaueres?


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Juni 2011)

NilsonNeo4 schrieb:


> wird empfohlen, denn RAM frisst das kaum, eher gehts um VRAM da sind meine 1,5 GB voll
> 
> 
> 
> Ich vermute: Patch 1.9 über autoupdate und dann die ganze normalen DX 11 und HD Setups nutzen.


 
 Wie kann dein VRAM voll sein? Ist VRAM nicht in erster Linie dazu da, um den RAM zu entlasten? Ich weiß das, ehrlich gesagt, nicht. Mir ist nur so,


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (27. Juni 2011)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wie kann dein VRAM voll sein? Ist VRAM nicht in erster Linie dazu da, um den RAM zu entlasten? Ich weiß das, ehrlich gesagt, nicht. Mir ist nur so,



Im VRAM werden werden Daten gespeichert die die GPU benötigt, im RAM das für die CPU, vereinfacht gesagt. => Texturen im VRAM. Hat den vorteil das die GPU viel schneller drauf zugreifen kann als auf den RAM. Und entlastet nebenbei den RAM, wird aber nicht nur genutzt wenn der RAM voll ist..


----------



## Fratista (27. Juni 2011)

Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen?
Nach dem Patch 1.9 funktioniert der VOllbildmodus nicht richtig.

Wenn ich die Auflösung afu 1080p stelle und FUllscreen aktiviere, füllt das Bild trotzdem nicht den ganzen Monitor aus. An allen Seiten wird das Bild absgeschnitten. Im deaktivierten Fullscreen-.Mode hingegen sehe ich zwar die Windows-Leiste, jedoch ist das Bild trotzdem größer.

Monitor: ASUS VK278Q
Graka: Radeon HD 6870


----------



## Brokensword (27. Juni 2011)

lohnt es sich das Game jetzt zu kaufen?
nur für den SP

oder bissl warten bis die 10€ angebote kommen?
achja wieso gibts es auf Steam nicht mehr, da hat man doch im Podcast schon irgendwas erwähnt?


----------



## mimc1 (27. Juni 2011)

Brokensword schrieb:


> lohnt es sich das Game jetzt zu kaufen?
> nur für den SP
> 
> oder bissl warten bis die 10€ angebote kommen?
> achja wieso gibts es auf Steam nicht mehr, da hat man doch im Podcast schon irgendwas erwähnt?


 Wegen Origen


----------



## Krampfkeks (27. Juni 2011)

Brokensword schrieb:


> lohnt es sich das Game jetzt zu kaufen?
> nur für den SP
> 
> oder bissl warten bis die 10€ angebote kommen?
> achja wieso gibts es auf Steam nicht mehr, da hat man doch im Podcast schon irgendwas erwähnt?


 EA hat Geschäftsvereinbarungen gebrochen indem sie es (ich glaube auch billiger) auf ihrer Plattform Origin angeboten haben. Danach wurden sie gekickt und EA hat die Schuld auf ValvE geschoben^^


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Juni 2011)

NilsonNeo4 schrieb:


> Im VRAM werden werden Daten gespeichert die die GPU benötigt, im RAM das für die CPU, vereinfacht gesagt. => Texturen im VRAM. Hat den vorteil das die GPU viel schneller drauf zugreifen kann als auf den RAM. Und entlastet nebenbei den RAM, wird aber nicht nur genutzt wenn der RAM voll ist..


 
Danke für die Info.


----------



## Dreamlfall (27. Juni 2011)

Bei mir läufts flüssig nie unter 40FPS mit 2xGTX460 1GB Alles auf Ultra !


----------



## leckmuschel (27. Juni 2011)

bin mal auf die nächsten schlagzeilen von pc-games gespannt.
die 10 besten dx 11 games,
der große dx 11 vergleich zwischen crysis 2 und battlefield 3,
also da ist noch stoff für die nächsten 14 tage.


----------



## Sansana (27. Juni 2011)

Kann schon wer etwas zu der Performance sagen, wie doll drückt es auf die Framerate bei euch, deutlich weniger fps wie vorher 

Wenn das zuviel Performance frisst kann ich mir das runterladen nämlich sparen. Kein bock drauf wenn es nicht flüssig läuft


----------



## Skyler93 (27. Juni 2011)

Jao Leckmuschel, wird sogar besser wenn dann BF3 rauskommt vergleichen die dann nochmal "Die 2 Grafikgiganten Crysis 2 VS Battlefield 3" generell kann man sich jeden der PCGames Artikel schon denken


----------



## Brokensword (27. Juni 2011)

Krampfkeks schrieb:


> EA hat Geschäftsvereinbarungen gebrochen indem sie es (ich glaube auch billiger) auf ihrer Plattform Origin angeboten haben. Danach wurden sie gekickt und EA hat die Schuld auf ValvE geschoben^^



habs mal gerade upgedatet
ist ja ein ziemlicher Steam abklatsch


----------



## Li2Po4 (27. Juni 2011)

Ich will die Realität nicht mehr sehen! Nehmt sie weg! Schnell!


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (27. Juni 2011)

Zur Performance:
GTX 480 OC
Q9550 @ 4x3GHz
6 GB RAM

Vorher (alles max): 60 FPS (Vsync)
Nachher (ebenfalls alles max): je nach Umgebung: 35 bis 60 FPS, leichte ruckler zu spüren


----------



## Escaflowne54 (27. Juni 2011)

Am Mittwoch soll höchstwahrscheinlich der Editor kommen...Ich freu mich


----------



## Skyler93 (27. Juni 2011)

zudem mein PC (GTX470) schafft BFBC2 auflösung 2880x1620 auf Ultra (ohne HBAO 40-60 FPS) mal sehen obs DX11 auf Ultra packt


----------



## Skyler93 (27. Juni 2011)

Ich bin der FESTEN überzeugung würde DX11 beim Release dabei sein wäre das Spiel kein flop gewesen, man merkt DX11 stark an der Grafik  
egal battlefield is besser


----------



## Fratista (27. Juni 2011)

Keine Ahnung was da los ist, aber in 1080p, ULTRA-Details, DX11 und HIRES-Texturen, VSync kriecht mein PC nurnoch mit 10 FPS....
Vorher immer flüssig mit maxed out Settings.

Phenom 9550 4 x 2,2 GHz
Radeon HD6870
4GB RAM

Limitiert der Prozessor zu stark?


----------



## CODMWFan (27. Juni 2011)

geht bei mir nicht findet den crysis ordner nicht oder naja was solls um sonst gefreut


----------



## armInIuZ (27. Juni 2011)

Habe das gleiche Problem mit den Frames und schwarzen Balken!

Ebenfalls eine Radeon Karte und Phenom Prozessor: Radeon HD 6970 (und auf ultra <20 fps!) sowie nen Phenom II X4 955 @3,5 GHz 
und 4GB 1066er 4-5-5-15 OCZ Ram. 

Also wer sagte das Spiel läuft nich sonderlich langsamer mit guter Hardware?^^ 
Denke aber eher mal an Problemen mit dem ATI Treiber...

Und um dem vorzubeugen: 
V-Synch an/aus -> keine Veränderung
Skalierung der GPU aktiviert / deaktiviert -> keine Veränderung
Auflösung geändert -> immernoch schwarze Balken
ALT + Enter, nö funzt auch nicht.

Wer jetzt noch Ideen hat, bin ganz ohr 


CODMWFan schrieb:


> geht bei mir nicht findet den crysis ordner nicht oder naja was solls um sonst gefreut



Entweder hast Du selber bei der Installation nen anderen Ort gewählt oder dir ne Raubkopie installiert. Bei letzterem solltest Du dir das Spiel so langsam mal kaufen, wenn Du es immernoch spielst! (Frage der Moral...)


----------



## Fratista (27. Juni 2011)

armInIuZ schrieb:


> Habe das gleiche Problem mit den Frames und schwarzen Balken!
> 
> Ebenfalls eine Radeon Karte und Phenom Prozessor: Radeon HD 6970 (und auf ultra <20 fps!) sowie nen Phenom II X4 955 @3,5 GHz
> und 4GB 1066er 4-5-5-15 OCZ Ram.
> ...


 

Bei deiner CPU und GRAKA wundern mich die Frames schon, bei meiner 2,2 GHzx4 CPU kann ichs mir schon erklären.  Die Hardware hat in Crytek wieder ihren Meister gefunden.

Zur Lösung der schwazrne Balken hab ich eine Lösung gefunden:
YouTube - ‪How to Remove Black Bars when Gaming in Windows 7‬‏

tu GENAU das was er tut, und falls schon bei GPU scaling "FULL SIZE" eingestellt is, stells nachdem du die Auflösung geändert hast auf "MAINTAIN ASPECT RATIO" und danach wieder auf "FULL SIZE",  als letztes änderst die Auflösung wieder auf den Ursprungswert und scalest das Bild hoch, danach gehts


----------



## Predator91 (27. Juni 2011)

ATI......The way it's not meant to be played


----------



## CODMWFan (27. Juni 2011)

Nene nix raub. hier. hab orig abba schätze hab was falsch gemacht ich installier es nochmal ???


----------



## BornToBeHere (27. Juni 2011)

Die Grafik ist echt geil aber das ändert trotzdem nix an der Tatsache das des Game einfach schlecht is.
Viel zu früh erschienen...nur geldmache und ich werd kein Crysis mehr kaufen!
Der SP is geil
Der MP is der größte Müll ever..keine Chance da i-was von Skill zu beweißen, alleine mit dem Movementsystem


----------



## armInIuZ (27. Juni 2011)

Fratista schrieb:


> Zur Lösung der schwazrne Balken hab ich eine Lösung gefunden:
> YouTube - ‪How to Remove Black Bars when Gaming in Windows 7‬‏
> 
> tu GENAU das was er tut, und falls schon bei GPU scaling "FULL SIZE" eingestellt is, stells nachdem du die Auflösung geändert hast auf "MAINTAIN ASPECT RATIO" und danach wieder auf "FULL SIZE",  als letztes änderst die Auflösung wieder auf den Ursprungswert und scalest das Bild hoch, danach gehts



Funktioniert leider nicht, wenn ich die Schritte eins zu eins nachmache hab ich das gleiche Problem zum Schluss auch aufm Desktop ^^ (schwarze Balken) 
Die gehen aber wieder weg wenn ich einmal GPU Scaling aktivier/ deaktiviere. 
Ich liebe AMD -Treiber....
....NICHT!


----------



## Basshinzu (27. Juni 2011)

Hat alles funktioniert. DirectX11-Effekte sind super. 
Minimum FPS: 42
Sys: Core i7 860@4Ghz, GTX470@>GTX580, 8GB@ 2Ghz


----------



## JillValentine21 (27. Juni 2011)

Hm also ich persönlich finde die Grafik jetzt sehr gut auch im Multiplay den ich mal kurz mit neuer Grafik getestet habe sieht es viel besser aus als vorher..

Ich habe keinerlei Probleme ich habe alles auf höchste Einstellung außer Bewegungsunschäfe die habe ich deaktiviert aber bei mir läuft es Flüssig und mein System ist nicht das beste


----------



## Muggiman (28. Juni 2011)

Find die Grafik jetzt sehr viel besser... is ein riesen Sprung für das Spiel! Nun siehts aus wie ein richtiges Crysis  ! Nur schade das ich den Singleplayer Teil schon am Anfang durchgezockt hab, mal schaun ob ich mich nochmal überreden lasse ihn neu anzufangen  ! Zum Patchen ansich: hat alles super geklappt, hatte aber schon neuen Grafikkartentreiber und DX11 Treiber installiert.. Vielleicht vergessen das die meisten! Gruß


----------



## Mentor501 (28. Juni 2011)

Ich habe mit nem Sandy 2600k @4.7Ghz und ner 5850iger Ati nurnoch ne Diashow, und wenn ich die Auflösung runterneheme spielt es sich wie in Gelee.
Das komische ist bloß, dass ich solche Art Ruckler noch nie gesehen habe, die lassen sich schwer beschreiben, wie "Zuckungen" des Spiels.


----------



## Fratista (28. Juni 2011)

armInIuZ schrieb:


> Funktioniert leider nicht, wenn ich die Schritte eins zu eins nachmache hab ich das gleiche Problem zum Schluss auch aufm Desktop ^^ (schwarze Balken)
> Die gehen aber wieder weg wenn ich einmal GPU Scaling aktivier/ deaktiviere.
> Ich liebe AMD -Treiber....
> ....NICHT!



Ab dem Moment wo du die schwarzen Balken wm Desktop hast,  aktiviere erstmal kein gpuscaling, sondern starte zuerst Crysis und lade ein savegame. Switch dann in den Treiber und skalier den Desktop. Dann wechselt zu Crysis 2 und drückst alt + enter .


Probiers ein paar mal


----------



## Phatboy75 (28. Juni 2011)

habs draufgespielt und es läuft alles ohne probleme , sieht echt genial aus und ist eine echte bereicherung und läuft sogar schneller als ich gedacht habe . 
wenn ich die post hier so verfolge , denke ich mal , das die grafikprobleme und frame-einbrüche hauptsächlich bei ati-karten auftreten und dann wird das wohl ein treiber problem sein.


----------



## JillValentine21 (28. Juni 2011)

Mentor501 schrieb:


> Ich habe mit nem Sandy 2600k @4.7Ghz und ner 5850iger Ati nurnoch ne Diashow, und wenn ich die Auflösung runterneheme spielt es sich wie in Gelee.
> Das komische ist bloß, dass ich solche Art Ruckler noch nie gesehen habe, die lassen sich schwer beschreiben, wie "Zuckungen" des Spiels.


 
Ich kenne mich nun nicht alzu gut aus aber ich hatte dieses Problem mit den komischen Rucklern auch und zwar wenn ich Far Cry 2 mit DX11 zocken wollte hatte damals eine Sapphire HD 5670 mit DX11 unterstützung... ich habe das nun  schon öfters gelesen das leute mit ATI karten probleme mit DX11 hatten... ich habe keine ahnung jedenfalls bin ich wieder zu Nvidia habe zwar nur eine GTS 450 OC aber momentan reicht das völlig aus für mich auflösung kann ich sowieso nur 1440x900 wegen älterem bildschirm .. vll liegt das wirklich and den ATI treibern


----------



## Predator91 (28. Juni 2011)

Ich habe bis jetzt nur über Probleme von den ATI besitzern lesen können, also muss es einfach an den Treibern liegen.

@JillValentine21
Far Cry 2 hatte nur DX9 und 10, da es den DX11 damals noch nicht gab.


----------



## Krampfkeks (28. Juni 2011)

Predator91 schrieb:


> Ich habe bis jetzt nur über Probleme von den ATI besitzern lesen können, also muss es einfach an den Treibern liegen.
> 
> @JillValentine21
> Far Cry 2 hatte nur DX9 und 10, da es den DX11 damals noch nicht gab.


 Crysis 1 hatte auch nur Dx9 obwohl es 10 gab^^


----------



## tommy1977 (28. Juni 2011)

Krampfkeks schrieb:


> Crysis 1 hatte auch nur Dx9 obwohl es 10 gab^^



Sicher? Soweit ich weiß, war Crysis damals das große DX10-Aushängeschild für Vista.


----------



## facopse (28. Juni 2011)

tommy1977 schrieb:


> Sicher? Soweit ich weiß, war Crysis damals das große DX10-Aushängeschild für Vista.


 
Richtig. Crysis 1 hatte DX10. Allerdings konnten sämtliche Effekte ebenfalls mit DX9 dargestellt werden, weshalb in Crysis Warhead auf DX9 gesetzt wurde.


----------



## mofolord20 (28. Juni 2011)

*scheiß patch*

nachdem ich es gepatcht habe habe ich nor noch einen schwarzen bildshirm aber trotzdem sound ich kann sogar mit der maus suchen und finde dann auch das menü, habe die neuseten ati treiber drauf 

System: HD5870 vapor-x
CPU: AMD Phenom II 965 Black Edition
RAM: 4gb ddr3 1333mhz


----------



## Mentor501 (28. Juni 2011)

JillValentine21 schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich nun nicht alzu gut aus aber ich hatte dieses Problem mit den komischen Rucklern auch und zwar wenn ich Far Cry 2 mit DX11 zocken wollte hatte damals eine Sapphire HD 5670 mit DX11 unterstützung... ich habe das nun schon öfters gelesen das leute mit ATI karten probleme mit DX11 hatten... ich habe keine ahnung jedenfalls bin ich wieder zu Nvidia habe zwar nur eine GTS 450 OC aber momentan reicht das völlig aus für mich auflösung kann ich sowieso nur 1440x900 wegen älterem bildschirm .. vll liegt das wirklich and den ATI treibern


 
Ich habe mir sowieso schon geschworen, dass meine nächste Karte wieder von NVidia ist, die 5850 war nett, anfangs, aber mir reichen mittlerweile weder die Bildqualität (gerade wenn ich in älteren Spielen mal gutes Supersampling und AF einschalten möchte, von dem nicht funktionierenden Downsampling brauch ich eig. gar nicht erst anfangen und zuschaltbares Ambient Occlusion gibts auch net), noch die Funktionalität.
Ich habe in meinem gesamten Leben noch nie soviele Treiber-Abstürze und Performance-Probleme gehabt wie mit dieser Karte.
Nein ich durchlaufe hier nicht den "Horror-Trip", sprich in der Art: "nichts funktioniert", "Grafikfehler" und "alles scheiße" , aber es ist aufjedenfall störend!


----------



## Dreamlfall (28. Juni 2011)

Mentor501 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir sowieso schon geschworen, dass meine nächste Karte wieder von NVidia ist, die 5850 war nett, anfangs, aber mir reichen mittlerweile weder die Bildqualität (gerade wenn ich in älteren Spielen mal gutes Supersampling und AF einschalten möchte, von dem nicht funktionierenden Downsampling brauch ich eig. gar nicht erst anfangen und zuschaltbares Ambient Occlusion gibts auch net), noch die Funktionalität.
> Ich habe in meinem gesamten Leben noch nie soviele Treiber-Abstürze und Performance-Probleme gehabt wie mit dieser Karte.
> Nein ich durchlaufe hier nicht den "Horror-Trip", sprich in der Art: "nichts funktioniert", "Grafikfehler" und "alles scheiße" , aber es ist aufjedenfall störend!



Was labert ihr denn mit Far Cry 2 und DX11? Nur Spiele die DX11 unterstützen können mit einer DX11 Graka gespielt werden!


----------



## Mentor501 (28. Juni 2011)

Dreamlfall schrieb:


> Was labert ihr denn mit Far Cry 2 und DX11? Nur Spiele die DX11 unterstützen können mit einer DX11 Graka gespielt werden!


 
Was in Gottes Namen hat das mit meinem Post zu tun?


----------



## Gamer_Hrvat (28. Juni 2011)

hab ne 580 OC..wenn ich dx11 einschalte kann ich ne weile rumlaufen und es läuft auch ziemlich gut, dann wird der bildschirm schwarz und es kommt keine meldung nichts..hat jemand ne ahnung was ich da machen soll?


----------



## mofolord20 (28. Juni 2011)

ich kann nich ma rumlaufen wird einfach schwarz -.-


----------



## AlexxFox (28. Juni 2011)

Dreamlfall schrieb:


> Was labert ihr denn mit Far Cry 2 und DX11? Nur Spiele die DX11 unterstützen können mit einer DX11 Graka gespielt werden!


 
So ein quatsch... mit einer Dx11 Grafikkarte kann man auch ältere Dx9 oder Dx10 Spiele spielen... Nur halt ohne Dx11^^


----------



## philson (28. Juni 2011)

hier noch zwei Download Möglichkeiten ( uploded.to und Rapidshare):

    Crysis_2_HiResTexture_Pack
    http://ul.to/l7770ch0/Crysis_2_HiResTexture_Pack.exe
    https://rapidshare.com/files/2961596467/Crysis_2_HiResTexture_Pack.exe

    Crysis_2_DX11_Pack
    http://ul.to/f2srw3am/Crysis_2_DX11_Pack.exe
    https://rapidshare.com/files/908933379/Crysis_2_DX11_Pack.exe


----------



## JillValentine21 (28. Juni 2011)

Dreamlfall schrieb:


> Was labert ihr denn mit Far Cry 2 und DX11? Nur Spiele die DX11 unterstützen können mit einer DX11 Graka gespielt werden!


 
Informier dich bitte erstmal Far Cry 2 hat eine DX11 unterstützung und mit ner ATI Karte hatte ich da auch dauernd Probleme


----------



## JillValentine21 (28. Juni 2011)

@ Predator91

Doch es gab später per Patch DX11 für Far Cry 2 google danach dann bekommst du die Bestätigung ich hatte das spiel weit nach dem erscheinen und da war DX11 dabei


----------



## rider210 (28. Juni 2011)

also ich hab mir mal den dx11 patch runtergeladen + das hig res texturepack und alles auf ultra. ich sehe da jetzt nicht soo sehr den unterschied. man erkennt zwar an der waffe und der hand etwas schärfere texturen, aber in der umgebung nicht so wirklich. zb die blätter und bäume haben immer noch dieselben "verschwommenen" texturen. kann es sein dass nicht alle texturen geändert wurden?


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (28. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JrU5chVEmRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Her noch mal 12 min DX 11 Gameplay

YouTube - ‪Crysis 2 Gameplay DX11 HD textures ULTRA Settings 1080p‬‏


----------



## john1231 (28. Juni 2011)

tja, vielleicht kauf ich mir das spiel jetzt doch  noch ,)


----------



## Predator91 (28. Juni 2011)

JillValentine21 schrieb:


> @ Predator91
> 
> Doch es gab später per Patch DX11 für Far Cry 2 google danach dann bekommst du die Bestätigung ich hatte das spiel weit nach dem erscheinen und da war DX11 dabei


Wie jetzt im ernst  Ich kann aber nichts finden. Muss man da einen Patch runterladen oder sowas? Wenn ja kannst du mir sagen wo ich es finden kann?


----------



## T-I3ag (28. Juni 2011)

Gibts ne Möglichkeit HighRes-Pack auf nem 32-bit System zum laufen zu bringen?


----------



## Hotshotshotyou (28. Juni 2011)

john1231 schrieb:


> tja, vielleicht kauf ich mir das spiel jetzt doch  noch ,)


 
genau das gleiche hab ich mir au gedacht


----------



## He11banan (28. Juni 2011)

NilsonNeo4 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Extern eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



was sindn dass für komische Flackerdinger im unteren Teil des Bildschirms? zBsp bei 1:37 oder spinnt da mein Flashplayer?


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (28. Juni 2011)

He11banan schrieb:


> was sindn dass für komische Flackerdinger im unteren Teil des Bildschirms? zBsp bei 1:37 oder spinnt da mein Flashplayer?


 Ich hab kein Plan, offenbar war die eine FRAPs Datei kaput, bei 3:30 ca hörts auf. Vorm Rendern war alles gut und danach war das und ich hatte kein Bock das nochmal 1,5 h rendern zu lassen


----------



## RobertFFM (29. Juni 2011)

Hier ein hervorragend gemachtes Video, dass sehr deutlich zeigt, wie sehr sich die DX-11-Fassung - vor allem von den Konsolen - abhebt. 

http://youtu.be/l9-dwdourgE?hd=1

Viel Vergnügen beim anschauen... : )


----------



## Fresh1981 (29. Juni 2011)

Oh darauf freue ich mich!Hoffe mal das das terreforming nicht allzu auffälig ist!


----------



## baiR (29. Juni 2011)

Sehr verdächtig der Post von *RobertFFM.*

Er hat sich heute angemeldet, hat drei Posts in denen er den selben Link gepostet hat und außerdem ist allein schon die Linkadresse sehr verdächtig da sie ne Fakeyoutubeadresse zu sein scheint.

Ich weiß zwar nicht ob es wirklich nen Link zu einer Virenverseuchten Seite ist aber vorsichtshalber probiere ich den Link selber gar nicht erst aus.


----------



## ING (29. Juni 2011)

baiR schrieb:


> Sehr verdächtig der Post von *RobertFFM.*
> 
> Er hat sich heute angemeldet, hat drei Posts in denen er den selben Link gepostet hat und außerdem ist allein schon die Linkadresse sehr verdächtig da sie ne Fakeyoutubeadresse zu sein scheint.
> 
> Ich weiß zwar nicht ob es wirklich nen Link zu einer Virenverseuchten Seite ist aber vorsichtshalber probiere ich den Link selber gar nicht erst aus.


du angsthase 

http://youtu.be ist keine fakeadresse sondern ein url shortener: YouTu.be: Google startet kurze Video-URLs - News - CHIP Online (auch keine fakeadresse )

wieder was gelernt heut


----------

